# What's on your. "Wish list " For boarding barns?



## Ponymaster (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm not new to horses, but I am new to boarding. I've always kept my horses at my house in a small barn, however, My husband and I moved recently and are looking to build a much larger barn and board horses. I know how to run a boarding facility, but here is my question. What would be on your wish list at a boarding facility? Or what's a definite must have? I want to build a great barn/facility that will meet all types of needs and be a step above the rest. What are the things you absolutely love about the barn your at? And what are the things that drive you nuts? Looking for whatever tips you can give me  thanks ahead for the input!!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well...if you listen to all of the suggestions I could possibly make you'd be oh...about $100 million in the hole, LOL. So I'll list some basics that I like and try not to go overboard with it. ;-)

1. Decent sized stalls, 12x 12 seems to be standard around here and that's fine, but I see people with very large drafts that have a hard time with that size, when I've asked they've said they'd like 14x 14 or even 16x 16 (the horses are in all night, so this is a factor in the larger size.)

2. A 'menu' of boarding options: I like 24/7 turnout with a stall available personally. But I know not everyone wants their horses kept that way, so maybe have 2-3 options priced accordingly.

3. A good arena: This can be surprisingly hard to find. I'm in a very hot/humid climate, so I'd love a indoor with A/C, but a covered arena with fans works nicely too. But so long as I have a place to ride/ train, I'm happy, LOL.

4. Variety of feed: Maybe one or two types of hay, and a small 'menu' of hard feeds to choose from, or the option to allow boarders to bring in their own feed.

5. Health protocol: Something along the lines of a minimum level of care must be provided to the horses by the owner or you can ask them to leave. Such as certain vaccines, deworming if needed, farrier care, an up to date Coggins. (I've seen neglect happen at even some of the nicest barns because the owners weren't required to provide health care for their horses.)

6. A Bathroom: I cannot ride at certain barns I would otherwise like to ride at because of a lack of bathroom facilities. I have IBS and if I need to go I must have something nearby. Not everyone will care, but I certainly do, LOL.

7. Trailer parking: I'd like to have a place to park a trailer, maybe for a small fee each month. Not everybody needs/ wants it, but it's nice to have it available.

8. Safe fencing: A definite must. I won't look at a place with subpar fencing, even if everything else is great. If I see barb wire or field fencing for cattle, or high tensile wire, I'm gone.

I better stop or before long I'll have a list of barn features (Roman columns anyone? LOL JK...maybe ;-) )


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Safe and secure fencing, gates not sagging, no machinery or junk in the pasture, water source cleaned regularly. Appropriate drainage. Appropriate number & mix of horses in each pasture.

Consistent health protocol - most barns around me deworm all horses on the same day then bill the clients, so they can try to control that aspect. Proof of updated Coggins/Vaccinations should be required.

Clean barn in good repair, no junk in the aisles, water pumps/hoses and electric wires/outlets/light bulbs properly protected. Stalls & buckets cleaned regularly. Trash cans so boarders can help keep the place clean. Indoor wash rack with hot water.

Designated vehicle & trailer parking. Restroom. Individual tack lockers preferred, but a shared tack room will suffice.

Consistent feed plan - I want to know your trusted suppliers will maintain the same quality of hay and brands of grain my horse's gut has become accustomed to. Offering fewer feeding options are safer/better for you - otherwise your one special case might not eat that expensive stash before it molds/goes rancid, leaving you out money. Offer 1-2 basic options which fit the majority of horses, and anything extra special gets provided by the boarder (who still pays the full boarding rate, it's not your choice that they want special feed you don't offer.)

Stall w/turnout or pasture w/shelter are the two most common boarding options by me. Self-care gets tricky, because it reflects on you - if they aren't cleaning stalls to your standards, prospective & current boarders are going to blame you; if they aren't feeding enough, you are responsible when animal control comes to your property. Plus you have to offer a place for self-care to store their feed and supplies (and do they provide their own well barrows & poop pickers or use yours, leaving you responsible for the replacement cost if they get broken?)


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

Agree with the 2 above posts  I'd also add a heated tack room if you're in a colder climate. And lockable tack lockers.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

All I'd like is an indoor arena. I like my boarding barn with open fields, machinery around and just a very homey farm atmosphere. I like 24/7 365 days outdoor boarding, I want BO's to look at my horses twice a day during feeding, see that they're okay and then leave them alone the rest of the time. 

I am more worried about the BO being able to handle a crisis if it occurs. That too me makes a boarding barn worth it or not.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

1.) Must have available turn-out. I prefer my horse out all day, in at night. 
2.) An indoor and outdoor arena that is not super dusty. 
3.) Fields that actually have grass. A lot of fields tend to be super super muddy and disgusting.
4.) A designated area for me to keep my tack safe. I prefer a locker. 
5.) Somebody on the property 24/7. I don't feel safe having my horse somewhere that is not occupied at night. 
6.) Somewhere to keep my trailer.
7.) Wash rack
8.) Trainer on site.
9.) Bathroom 
10.) Safety. Omg big must have. I will not board somewhere if I see stuff that doesn't look safe (secure stalls, secure pastures, ect.)
11.) Supervised kids. I don't care if children are around but if I show up to look at a potential barn and there are kids running around un-supervised then I'm gone.
12.) A consistent feeding schedule and stalls that are cleaned every day.

My theory is that since I pay over $350 a month to keep my horse somewhere, then everything better be pretty darn perfect.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

I would also like to add, something that greatly annoys me is when the trainer/BO does not listen to what the owner of the horse wants. For example if I say to the barn owner that I do NOT want my horse ridden by anybody else or ridden by certain people then I expect my barn owner to honor my request and follow through with what I want. 

I also like to make sure that the other employees are not under 16. I have been to many barns where the barn owner relies on 13 year olds to volunteer just to keep the facility running. That is nonsense.

Its also nice if the BO welcomes outside vets and farriers but also provides a vet and farrier. At the barn im at there is a set day that the farrier and vet come, all you have to do is let the BO know that you want your horse done. Boarders do have the option to bring in their own though.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Wish List
- Covered/Indoor arena not dominated by lessons
- Nice large outdoor arena
- Bathroom
- Tack room
- Feed room
- 10 acre paddocks with about 3-5 horses rotated regularly
- Regular clinics or something
- Good fences good pasture, lots of protection and shade
- Close to home
- Self care
- Not in owners face (like not right up near their house, not seeing them everyday)

However my minimum is 
- Flat riding area
- 3 acre + paddocks with trees for shade
- Somewhere to tie up/feed
- Horse not kept alone or too overcrowded

Usually I meet somewhere in between.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What I would want as a boarder.
Well kept pasture with lots of grass
Option for pasture board or stall board
Turnout provided for stall boarders
Choice of quality feed. One place where I kept my horses had a choice of legends show and pleasure or triple crown senior and that was fine. They also provided quality grass hay and if you wanted something like alfalfa you could provide it and they would feed it.
Willing to feed supplements that owner provides
A safe tack room
A bathroom for the boarders
Wash rack with hot and cold water
Good, safe, and well maintained fencing is important
Adults running the place (not relying on teens to be smart and reliable) I don't mean to offend any teens. There are some kids who do think before they act but a lot don't.
Two arenas, one for flat work and one for jumping
An indoor or covered arena would be awesome but not a must
Being able to trust that my horses are safe and well cared for is the very most important thing to me.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Some things that I see happen with boarding barns to watch out for; you will probably end up with 1 or 2 boarders from time to time who are nothing but trouble and cause 99% of that horror "barn drama". Be determined to deal with it and be prepared to kick them out.

I have experienced boarding in the past with the owner's house 50 yards from the stable and felt that I never had any quiet, free time with my horse. Some monitoring is fine but don't hang over everyone's shoulder all the time.

Never play favorites with your boarders and make sure everyone follows the same rules. Obviously you are going to like/respect some horse owners more than others but hide it the best that you can.

If an issue arises with a boarder, deal with them privately and directly. The BO where I am currently stuck is passive-aggressive and puts "nasti-grams" on everyone's stall. We don't appreciate being treated like children especially when we know exactly who is causing a problem.

When things break or wear out; water pumps, arena top coats, barn doors, electrical fixtures for example, make every effort to fix the situation as soon as you can. If a stable is well kept and the BO is taking care of issues, the boarders will actually make more of an effort to help if only by sweeping aisles, cleaning their areas and putting everything in it's place. When a stable starts going downhill, we boarders see no reason to do the extra work anymore.

You may want to make boarding at your stable a semi-formal "membership". Boarders and their guests welcome, but not generally open to the public. That way you can more easily know and control who is wandering though your property. 

Keep a clipboard handy with your liability release forms on it at all times and let your boarders know that any new person they bring onto the property must sign immediately.

It's a tough business but it can be done. Just remember that your boarders have enough stress in their everyday lives and most consider their time spent with their horses as relaxing therapy. If the stable where they board is a miserable place to be, they won't stay long.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My wish list, as a property owner.. 
1) a nice barn that opens to the corrals, that would open to pastures.
2) a nice restroom
3) someone to clean the horses, saddles, pens, pastures, and maintain fences.
4) to have laws that protect the property and horse owner against boarders sueing etc.
5) to have horses that behave perfect 100 % of the time Hee heee hee
6) an indoor air conditioned arena.
7) to have better soil and mature nice shade trees
8) boarders the helped and were not late in payment, or bounced checks, or whiners or drama queens.. lol
9) and that no one ever came onto the property and took things that did not belong to them.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

stevenson said:


> My wish list, as a property owner..
> 1) a nice barn that opens to the corrals, that would open to pastures.
> 2) a nice restroom
> 3) someone to clean the horses, saddles, pens, pastures, and maintain fences.
> ...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfHnzYEHAow


----------



## Cindyg (Jan 12, 2009)

Indoor riding arena
Track
Trail obstacles
Access to real trails
Round pens in a variety of sizes
24/7 turn out with shelters
Kind and non-judgmental fellow boarders.

(You did say WISH, right?)

I don't board. My horse is at home, and while I have only one of the things on my wishlist, I have something no boarding facility can give me: I can see inside my barn from inside my house! <3

ETA: After reading the other posts, yes, a bathroom is critical! And an air conditioned indoor arena? Those exist?! Fainting! And coveting! My wishes have grown!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I saw the lists of 'essentials' and 'dreams' made me laugh and think of the barn I work at. There is no turn out. Just dry paddocks that are only occasionally dry due to miserable weather (but this year has been ideal as it can get as of yet) There is one outdoor ring that we occasionally put a horse in when they need to be moved for haying or some tlc, and there is an indoor, not heated but only slightly smaller than a standard dressage ring. 

The thing that makes our barn nice though is that the horses get fed three times a day (not ideal but for dry paddocks this is better than 2x a day which is standard) with special care taken to the 'special needs' horse's diets and the fact that the BO and myself watch the horses like hawks. If anything is even slightly out of the ordinary it gets examined and addressed. Nobody's horse goes neglected due to staff disinterest (staff includes myself, the BO and her husband) 

So I think one of the most important things and I think owners would agree is not the professional look or the presence of a AC or heated indoor but good care and attentive caretakers who one can trust with their horse no matter the extenuating circumstances. I keep reading on here about all the awful boarding situations that people are trying to get out of and I shudder. I want the BO and crew to take care of my horse (if I ever get one) as if it is their own.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Cindyg said:


> Indoor riding arena
> Track
> Trail obstacles
> Access to real trails
> ...


 I had the honor of getting to be in one of those arenas, it was amazing. I wasn't riding, but doing more of a tour...I fell in love with that arena! It was a private farm though, the horse care was impeccable there, my dream come true.I could only imagine how much the owners would charge if they were a boarding facility, LOL.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My theory is that since I pay over $350 a month to keep my horse somewhere, then everything better be pretty darn perfect. qoute from kapbob .. 
depending on location, what type of pens or stalls etc you have , what is fed, this is not unreasonable board.
To have everything on the wish list,most people would have to pass because of cost.
There are Mortgage payments, Water cost,Electric, gas or propane cost, Insurance, labor, Feed cost which vary seasonally . Cost of bedding (for stalls) , Repair cost.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like a small gathering spot with a microwave, small fridge and some seats. Heat in the indoor ( but I am dreaming of course! Feb was so cold this year that we never rode in the indoor even!~) A bathroom.. yes!!!
I like some sort of social activities going on.. pot lucks, group trail rides, ride together in parades etc. A dry-erase board for messages. 
i would like the option of having my horses wormed, held for farrier etc. I do it myself, and like to be there for the farrier... but the option would be nice


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

You cannot please everyone. Some people want huge fancy arenas, some want miles of trails. Some people want a strong community of horse friends, others want to be left alone. 

On my list:
- knowledgeable, passionate staff.
-. Hot water
- lot of space for Boarders stuff.
-. Large fields
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

BE LEGAL!!!

Most of you on here would be shocked to find out your boarding facility is illegal.

What?!
Yup. Shocking but true, many cities/townships have no stipulations in their ordinances regarding boarding facilities. 

And unfortunately, if they don't directly address it on paper then it is illegal. I know because I JUST got done dealing with it! 

It means that someone can bring up your private barn or boarding facility to your township and lodge a complaint and evict your horses. Fun right?

In michigan we have 3 types of zoning relating to farming or country living. 

Low density, agriculture and commercial. All allow animals (buying and selling ) and crops, but only commercial allows you to get money for a service, or product... including boarding of horses. 

BUT.... in our township alone we have 3 known facilities, and many private barns boarding horses, all in non commercial zoned areas.
My neighbor complains about us all the time to the township, so I figured I'd better give them a heads up incase we ran into issues.
good thing! I had the township scrambling for 4 months trying to figure out how to let us board without having to shut everyone else down for noncompliance with zoning. 

They finally drafted a new section into zoning addressing boarding for areas that allow agricultural activities. Now we (and everyone else ) are legal! 

But only in MY township. Surrounding townships still regard it as illegal. 

Don't dump $100,000+ into something only to see it shut down.

And at least in michigan our state law covers equestrian activities, so no one can sue a facility due to injury


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

zandfarms.. good point. You do need to check your zoning laws before purchasing. 
Sometimes you can get conditional use permit if it is not zoned for boarding as long as nearby properties do not complain.


----------



## zandstrafarms (Feb 14, 2015)

Yes many will allow (some require it) a special use permit. Prices range but our township zoning official said it would cost us $3000 application fee and take 4 months to approve. He was very nice and didn't want us to go that route (it would mean chasing the other barns down and making them do it too, so a lot more work for them!).

But by asking first we showed them our commitment to buidling a quality farm 

Plus if you end up getting the permit, you can frame it and post it in your barn, then advertise that you are 100 % legal and legit!


----------

